# electrician moving to NZ



## neilinnz (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi,
i have already moved to NZ and have now started the process to change over my qualifications (electrician) but company i served time with in UK went bust, so am having to do it through Self Statutory Declaration, has anyone else gone through this as i am really struggling to understand what is required in the declaration? any ideas of content overview would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't really understand.
Starting the process to change over your qualifications. Im confused. That's impossible. Do you mean having your qualifications assessed? 
Is this for the EWRB and registration? 
Also confuses me further you mentioning your previous employer who is no more. Shouldn't matter unless you are having to supply work experience evidence.
Please supply more info.
Where are you up to and what are you intending to do exactly?


----------

